# Gyno surgery recovery



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2013)

So i have minor gyno and decided wtf going to get plastic surgery. The doctor rated it a 3 of of 10 on how bad it was. I was wondering how the recovery will be. If I get surgery done on friday can I go back to work on monday. Also when can I start working out again?? How should my diet be when not working out??


----------



## XXL (Mar 28, 2013)

My friend just had this done on both nips. Ull be working by Monday. As far as diet as clean as humanly possible and for lifting, really u just gotta listen to your body bro. Ur gonna have a tube coming out of your chest for drainage so not for a few days at the least. I'd guesstimate 1 1/2- 2 weeks. Everyone is diff. 
Read this it will help on what to expect
http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/information/recovering-from-gynecomastia-surgery/


----------



## cottonmouth (Mar 28, 2013)

I had it done last year. I had my whole chest resharpen too. So most likely a lot more in depth than what your going to have done. The day after is the only bad part,, just really sore. But after 2 days its not that bad at all. I would say try and get it done on a Thursday, take Friday off, then Monday you'll be perfectly fine. 

Then about 10 days off of lifting totally, and about 3 weeks for chest work. Its well worth it. 

Make sure to ask about if he doesn't get it all. My surgeon missed a little on the right side, and I'll be getting it removed here soon for free.


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 28, 2013)

Just curious, what's it cost  to get it done?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Mar 28, 2013)

I had them done at two separate times the first was done in a dr office only with a local. I trained the next day. The second everyone had to get paid hospital, anesthesiologist, surgeon you name it.
Luckily insurance covered both cases. IMO second was way over kill considering the first went like a charm.


----------



## XXL (Mar 28, 2013)

no shit? i heard insurance wont touch it that its cosmetic.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Mar 28, 2013)

ya i didn't even bother calling my insurance my doctor doesn't even take insurance. Its like 5200 when all done. Deff overpriced but w/e


----------



## cottonmouth (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine was almost 5 grand after all of it.I went to the hospital, had to be put under, not just local.   For the next little bit, it'll just be done using local in the office.  

Insurance usually wont cover it at all, my surgeon said he has seen guys with a legitimate b cup of breast tissue, having to wear a bra, and their insurance refused. The only way he said that insurance would cover is if you fear its breast cancer, like its growing continuously and has just sprouted.  And you'll usually have to write your insurance company if you want them to even consider, explaining how its effecting your life.


----------



## XXL (Mar 28, 2013)

That's not too bad. My friends was 10k when it was all said and done. For both glands. Welcome to New York, where the doctors don't take you out to dinner before ramming a 12 inch cock in ur ass. Smh


----------



## cottonmouth (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ holy shit that's a rip off. I thought I paid a lot at 5k. The national average is under 3k I believe. 

Another big guy at my gym got it done from one of his veterinary buddies for 1k, I shit you not. It looks fine, surprisingly.


----------



## XXL (Mar 28, 2013)

Lmao that's ballsy. Here cut my cat. Not weird. Dude cut my gland out of my nipple for me... Weird lmao


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 28, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I had them done at two separate times the first was done in a dr office only with a local. I trained the next day. The second everyone had to get paid hospital, anesthesiologist, surgeon you name it.
> Luckily insurance covered both cases. IMO second was way over kill considering the first went like a charm.



With the amount of crying you do I think you need to go in for some more bitch reduction surgery.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you guys think the scar will be visable still in the summer if I get done April 18th? They said mine is a 3/10 im going to a plastic surgeon to.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ if its a good surgeon then in a month it should be fine. But then you will have to apply vitamin E daily to help with the scar. And it is very important to use sunscreen on it so the scar doesn't darken, I mean when ever you in the sun put on some spf 50 on your nips or else your scar can get very dark very quick, for the first 6 months to a year I believe.


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Apr 2, 2013)

I had it done. Worst part of the recovery was feeling like I was going to puke for the first day every time I stood up...probably from the anesthesia. I was told 6 weeks until I could work out. I was doing chest with the 45 lb bar 4 weeks after, 135-185 5 weeks in, and 225 6 weeks. Week 7 was back to full blast. Some people say they're back the next week...but for something that's thousands of dollars...no thanks, I'll be a little patient.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow..i dont think if you make real surgery in friday you can start monday go to gym..hmm..you got real gyno surgery,all gyno take out,not only fats?


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Apr 3, 2013)

ya i plan on taking 4 weeks out of gym then start next cycle get that muscle right back


----------

